# Favorite ethnic foods



## aztecwolf (Feb 22, 2004)

what is everyones favorite ethnic foods, today i had a cheat day and i went and had some greek food for the first time, that was some good eatin, Dolmathakia, Bourekia, Moussaka, and 
Gyros, along with some lentil soup it was some good stuff.  I'm also a huge fan of spicy food so i absolutely love thai food.  I've never tried Indian food, that one is now next on my list of to try foods since i just took down the greek food, but i look forward to tryin some curry and tandoori


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

ehhh, that greek food, nothing special 

now thai food mmmmm omggggg *drool*


----------



## aztecwolf (Feb 22, 2004)

yeah thai food is the bomb give me some spicy thai basil, triple spicy, yeah buddy that is what it is all about


----------



## gr81 (Feb 22, 2004)

I am definately partial to the mexican food. that will be my downfall I believe


----------



## Jenny (Feb 23, 2004)

Oooh, don't get me started  I love indian food, mexican  thai.. Greek souvlaki and kalamari  And OMG italian 

I just like food


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 23, 2004)

Indian is my favorite.

Being from TX, I am a huge fan of Tex-mex also.

Czech cooking, specifically bread products and desserts, I am also a big fan of.  Ethiopian cuisine is a very solid choice as well imo.

Come to think of it, I haven't found an international cuisine that I am not fond of yet!


----------



## kuso (Feb 23, 2004)

In no particular order.....

Thai, Indonesian, Indian, Mexican, Malaysian, Chinese, Italian, and I guess I have to say.....Japanese 

Greek I`ve yet to try as I`m not big on sea food.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 23, 2004)

_ You should try Brazilian food. 
There are some many foods, one of those foods is called "Feijoada" a mix of black beans with cow and pork.
I am searching for more to post here. 

_

[IMG2]http://www.brazilian.org.uk/news/award/pics/feijoada.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.igougo.com/photos/journal_photos/feijoada.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## Vieope (Feb 23, 2004)

_ Yes, it is barbecue but we take it to a whole other level. 
Search for it in USA, almost any state you can find a restaurant serving brazilian barbecue = churrasco. _

[IMG2]http://www.brchef.com.br/images/materias/wessel_churrasco/perna_cordeiro.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.acheiusa.com/arquivo/0059/pablo/churrasco.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 23, 2004)

REAL Mexican, not that wanna-be stuff.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 23, 2004)

Matzoh ball soup!


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Matzoh ball soup!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 23, 2004)

What about the swedish meatballs or Smorgasbord?  Sweden gets no lovin these days 

Now that I pointed that out, I have to admit that it's not the best thing ever


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2004)

Mexican, Italian, Chinese, Polish....
I LOVE IT ALL


----------



## JJJ (Feb 23, 2004)

Jenny; I still have no idea what a smörgåsbord is, is it a table packed with sandwiches or what? (smörgåsbord=sandwichtable)

And stop knocking swedish homely fare (yupp thats the frase, I looked it up), only food not worthy of eating is english and danish food.


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 23, 2004)

brazilian is great.  There is a brazilian  steakhouse (Fogo de Chao) in Atlanta and IMO the best place here.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

Most greek food is not seafood


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> What about the swedish meatballs or Smorgasbord?  Sweden gets no lovin these days
> 
> Now that I pointed that out, I have to admit that it's not the best thing ever


Well I love swedish meatballs.    Never had a smorgasbord though.

Does the US Northeast count as ethnic food 

Seafood, seafood and more seafood.   

Also enjoy, italian, greek, thai, mexican, indian, creole, sushi.  I could go on


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 23, 2004)

Have you guys ever tried Cuban food?  Tried it once and was hooked.  I can't eat it too often cuz its hella greasy (atleast what I order).  My fav is Garlic chicken and this mashed potato type ball with ground beef inside.

Vieope, that food looks tasty.


----------



## Premo55 (Feb 23, 2004)

Churrasco is great. I llove the food at the local churrasqueria here, they make good piri-piri chicken.

My ex-girl (very, very recently separated, a year and a half relationship, ugh) is East Indian...I can safely say that even before that relationship Indian food was/is my favourite ethnic food on the planet. A good chicken biryani is ridiculous. I approve of their fixation with beans and legumes, too, haha.

Also, I'm not entirely sure if N'Awlins food qualifies as ethnic food. Cheese grits, gumbo, jambalaya, mmmmm....

Damn, I forgot to mention that sashimi is my favourite food on the planet. Last summer I ate sashimi five times a week, amazing source of protein, and I'm loving all the different textures and subtle flavours. Swordfish is probably my favourite, I love ahi-ahi and sea urchin too. Sashimi plain w/o soya sauce is nirvana.

Peace.


----------



## aztecwolf (Feb 23, 2004)

also how could i forget the grub mongolian barbecue, and that creole/cajun food, gotta love those spices


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, I grew up in San Antonio Tx so I am partial to mexican cooking, but cajun food is probably my favorites.  I also enjoy "soul food"..... greens (collard, mustard, or turnip), chicken fried steak, fried chicken, etc (obviously, very rarely).  We do eat greens quite often.

Oh, I almost forgot.  German food.  IT ROCKS!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Germans have the best food, but all food is good.  Im a garbage disposal


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Yes, it is barbecue but we take it to a whole other level.
> Search for it in USA, almost any state you can find a restaurant serving brazilian barbecue = churrasco. _
> 
> ...



Only true all you can eat protein bar!!!



> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ You should try Brazilian food.
> There are some many foods, one of those foods is called "Feijoada" a mix of black beans with cow and pork.
> I am searching for more to post here.
> ...



O yea I love this stuff! Tripe mmmmmmmmmmmm


But ya know my portuguese food is still better!  Damn brazilian's always mess something up   Just kidding I love you guys heh.  What about the rice w/ chicken feet and blood (I forget the name)  My favorite! Or punita.


----------



## sara (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.tripolirestaurant.com/falafel.htm


----------



## sara (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.tripolirestaurant.com/baba.htm

Jodi's favorite


----------



## sara (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.tripolirestaurant.com/menu.htm#entree

Everything in here is yummy! except for the desserts


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Feb 24, 2004)

Growing up in So.Cal, you learn what REAL Mexican food is and how hard it is to stay away. Especially since I can be across the border at a restraunt on the beach in less than an hour!

Mmmmmm  Carne Asada


----------



## Darkkmind (Feb 25, 2004)

Yeah biryani rules! I like with chicken and goat. My favorite has to be asian cuisine. Chinese, thai, ..........


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> http://www.tripolirestaurant.com/baba.htm
> 
> Jodi's favorite


  I love this stuff


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2004)

Jodi, you gotta come over and eat all the babaganoush that my mom makes


----------



## OmarJackson (Feb 28, 2004)

donuts


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

Mexican Food!!!  Chips and hot salsa....ummm, I dunno..pizza isn't ethnic.


----------



## aztecwolf (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yeah Buddy! *_
> donuts


in the immortal words of homer simpson "mmmmmm donuts", but tonight it is thai food for me


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 1, 2004)

Cajun! Whoo Wee! Yall Knowd I'd been Luvin me sum dat cajun food! Jambalya, Boudan Sausage, mud bugs, and sum Loosana cajun fried Gator tails! Yes sir!


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 1, 2004)

man i could go for some red beans and rice with a little gator sausage right now, i guess i'll settle for a tuna salad though


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 1, 2004)

I just want a damn cheese cake and some ice cream with a side of freakin french fries!!! Damn it!! This dieting thing sucks!


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> man i could go for some red beans and rice with a little gator sausage right now, i guess i'll settle for a tuna salad though



How does gator taste? Hopefully you won't say "like chicken". I always wanted to try it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

Im guessing gator tastes like chicken... It is a white meat.  It could also be a little tougher.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 1, 2004)

It has it's own taste but it is similar to chicken.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> How does gator taste? Hopefully you won't say "like chicken". I always wanted to try it.



I had gator once.  Guess what?  It tasted like chicken.    It was a little tougher than chicken though.  Plus it was fried.  Anything tastes good fried.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> Cajun! Whoo Wee! Yall Knowd I'd been Luvin me sum dat cajun food! Jambalya, Boudan Sausage, mud bugs, and sum Loosana cajun fried Gator tails! Yes sir!


I was going to say Cajun. You forgot crawfish and shrimp!


----------



## Yanger (Mar 2, 2004)

Korean Food:

There is a soup phonetically called Pu Geh Guk....it's a made from dried pollack, eggs, water, sesame oil, green onions, hondashi(fish base)..that doesn't sound too pleasing in its self but its awesome.   Also when you consider 1 cup of dried pollack (I just looked at the package and had to smile) has 41 g of protien and 0 carbs....I might be able to keep eating this even though I'm cleaning up my diet lol.

Another dish made from Pu Geh (the fish) is called Joh Dihn Pu Geh.....Pu Geh, red pepper paste, roasted seseme seads, garlic, green onions....it's really hot but rice is almost a necessity 

Both good...


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

_ Korean, I never thought of that. Interesting. Actually all asian foods are quite amazing. _


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 2, 2004)

mmm asian food.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Thats fucking gross!!!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

_ "Interesting" can mean so many things. Anyway,I would never taste it, no way I gonna eat dogs._


----------



## Yanger (Mar 2, 2004)

WTF...koreans eating dogs...some folks believe anything...

I'm not saying people haven't, but its not a common thing or by any means a "delicacy" or some shit lol.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

> WTF...koreans eating dogs...some folks believe anything...



The picture speaks for itself.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2004)

_ Koreans eat dogs, of course they do and because of the chicken flu they started eating more rats as well. 
This is not fiction.
_


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 2, 2004)

Korean food is the best.
Bulgolgi with a side of kimchee....killer.

Peace.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I was going to say Cajun. You forgot crawfish and shrimp!



Mud Bugs are crawfish! That's what we call them down yonder.


----------



## Yanger (Mar 3, 2004)

Premo said Bulgogi...drool...

Mom makes great bulgogi....I miss mom lol.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> Mud Bugs are crawfish! That's what we call them down yonder.


Didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanger *_
> Mom makes great bulgogi....I miss mom lol.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 3, 2004)

Anything cooked in a dutch oven.   


Seriously, my favorites in order starting with favorite.

Indian, Thai, Vietnamese, Mexican


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah I like Mexican food.  Tex-Mex and authentic versions.

Is a cheesesteak from Jim's Steaks on South Street in Philly considered ethnic? When on a cheat, it can't be beat.


----------

